# Advice!!!!!!!



## dion (Jan 7, 2010)

My name is Dion and i'm currently living in Greece. My goal is to open my own restaurant. 
For the last 2 months I have been exploring all the different culinary schools worldwidely.
However... can't decide which is the best one (with the distinctive criteria of tuition-quality of knowledge received) ! I have concluded to the following and could really use your input. 

1. Le Cordon Blue - 50% of the people say it's a waste of time and mainly a good marketed brand than an actual school and not worth 50K, the rest quite the opposite. One thing that appealed to me is that I only need 10 months to complete Le Grand Diplome.
2. C.I.A. - Same as tha above + you also do waitaring duties, which is not only fine by me but also applaud it
3. The French Culinary Institute of New York City - ?????????
4. Johnson & Wales University - ????????
5. George Brown Chef School - ??????
6. Kendall College - ???????
7. California Culinary Academy - ?????
8. L’Academie de Cuisine -????
9. New England Culinary Institute

What do you think of the above? Any other schools I shold be looking into?? Especially in Canada, since I am also Canadian citizen??

Just one request : PLEASE explain your input. I don't care if it's personal experience, a friend's of yours or the general view in the market.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## jtobin625 (Dec 16, 2008)

Dion, 

I work for Kendall College so I could explain that in detail but since you would be an international student in the US, I could get you in touch with an advisor from that department. 

However, since you are a Canadian citizen, have you thought about looking at LCB in Ottawa? The name and reputation of the Canadian and European LCB schools are believed to be better than the ones in the states. I am not sure where you received the 50% number of satisfaction and dissatisfaction.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

If you are looking to open your own restaurant, you may want to consider "hospitality" or "business" rather than culinary education.

There is a WHOLE lot more to running a restaurant than cooking!


----------



## dion (Jan 7, 2010)

I already have a degree in Business and Administration, Bachelor and Master, plus I have worked in restaurants and various places as a manager and maitre. So one would say the whole managing skills is already there. The reason why I am looking into culinary studies is that everything is being expetised and even hiring the best chef out there, you will never be able to give that extra something that will make all the difference. One will always depend on the chef's abilities to deliver it! 

I have already looked in Ottawa's LCB. That is where I'm leaning towards to...
However there's France's too... And there's also J&W, and CIA and.......
Feeling me??

I don't expect to be a Chef when I'm done with the studies. One would be naive to think so. What I want is the best foundation in order to build on my own ideas and make a difference, but doing the right way.


----------



## jtobin625 (Dec 16, 2008)

Dion,

Giving pertinent information like education and work experience is awfully helpful. Who know...you could have been 19 years old and not even a university graduate. How would anyone know otherwise?

It appears you are just looking for cooking/kitchen knowledge so a degree isn't necessarily required. 

Why don't you write down 3 to 5 important things you are looking for in a school so people can give you better responses?


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

Out of the schools on your list, I've only dealt with LCB (which is a total waste of time/money), and Kendall College.

I really liked my overall experience at Kendall and would recommend it even after the CIA. People get too uppity thinking that going to the CIA is going to make them a better chef.

I would also suggest going with a program that offers an actual degree (AA, BA, etc) and not a "cooking certificate". A certificate is a pretty piece of paper and thats about it. A degree is accredited and will give you something to lean on (albeit, not alot, but its something).


----------



## dion (Jan 7, 2010)

Could you specify your opinion?? Why do you think it's a waste of time/money? What experience have you had with LCB??


----------

